
Facebook: Our AI Tools Failed to Catch New Zealand Attack Video - megacorp
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-our-ai-tools-failed-to-catch-new-zealand-attack-video-11553156141
======
jasonvorhe
Paywalled.

